

Introducing CLydE: HackTech Grand Prize Winner [video] - pataphysician
http://www.clydepowered.com/

======
Oculus
I'm a little confused, is the product just the software or the 'things'/system
+ software?

~~~
rafaelCosman
I think that it's both!

------
p1x3lz
So is there actually any product, or were the 24 hours spent making this cool
video?

~~~
pataphysician
At the hackathon we made the room. Since then we made the video and built it
into my room :)

~~~
p1x3lz
cool!

------
imjohndoe
I'm really digging the British accent, this looks great

